# Lily is 6 mos.!!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pics from Lily's first 3 mos.!

Top to bottom 12 weeks to 6 mos.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Deb she really is stunning dont think iv asked before but are you thinking of showing her ? She is so diddy.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks so much Sam. I would like to show her in agility and or rally. The more I learn on this forum the more I see that she is not show material. I am joining an AKC club locally so I can get more feedback. Hope you get to get away, it will be wonderful for all three of you. You've been in my thoughts. HUGS, Debby


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks deb 

Please keep posted on what AKC say i think they may just surprise you, and even if she is not "the perfect match" she can still win her way in shows.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Such cute pictures. She is growing into a lovely Lady.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Lily, you are a beautiful little girl! Happy 1/2 birthday!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

happy halfway to 1 lily!!!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she is beautiful . happy 6 months old


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Isn't she the sweetest little baby,so adoarable


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww, Happy 6 months you stunning little thing  XOXO Baby.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy half birthday you gorgeous little angel! You can tell she has such a great disposition in her photos. She is a doll and I love looking at her pics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> happy halfway to 1 lily!!!!!


Yea...we made it to 6 mos. & no disasters...lol! Thanks!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Such cute pictures. She is growing into a lovely Lady.


Thanks Lynda, you have been so helpful,to get us to this point...I so appreciate your input!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> Isn't she the sweetest little baby,so adoarable


Thanks Michelle, all your help has been so important to me. These three months have been a huge learning curve. I'm expecting that to continue the next 6 mos.!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwww, Happy 6 months you stunning little thing  XOXO Baby.


Aawww, you're so sweet, she sure is a sweet little firecracker! Very happy but just full of it, she is our heart!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> she is beautiful . happy 6 months old


Thanks Elaine...looking forward to more clothes from you!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Happy half birthday you gorgeous little angel! You can tell she has such a great disposition in her photos. She is a doll and I love looking at her pics.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Zorana, you have been so great to help with any questions I've had...we made it to 6 mos.! She is the happiest and sweetest little girl ever.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's just perfect! She looks like the sweetest girl. Happy 6 months!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am just totally in love with Lily. Happy first 6 months! I know people love puppies, but I am strange and love my adolescent dogs. So congrats to making it to 6 months! I think at this age you can really see what their personality is turning out to be, start some serious training and find out what sports they are good at. It is a really, really fun age if you are looking to get into obedience or agility in my opinion.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> I am just totally in love with Lily. Happy first 6 months! I know people love puppies, but I am strange and love my adolescent dogs. So congrats to making it to 6 months! I think at this age you can really see what their personality is turning out to be, start some serious training and find out what sports they are good at. It is a really, really fun age if you are looking to get into obedience or agility in my opinion.


There is nothing like puppy's & puppy breath, but agree, the fun is now really beginning! 
I found two AKC training centers close to here. I contacted them, unfortunately they don't start back up until January. We will be going! Raisin & Mia have both gone through advanced at a k9 training center. We started agility with them also, both loved it. 

I think the early obedience training is such a good start for all of this. She just completed her beginning/puppy class. I must say in a class filled with dobermans, GSD, labs, etc. she showed them all! She was the class favorite prancing through her paces. She heels like a champ! I will start novice with her next week. 
It is such a pleasure to take them out with us and on vacations and be able to have the three of them listen so well. 
Again as we all know too well, people are ALWAYs amazed and comment on well behaved small dogs. When you have multiples that do, it really draws attention. I would love to hear more about your training. Love your stories and your dogs also!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Debby! I have been so busy lately I have barely been on here to report on our training! Kerrigan right now is taking a weaving class. It is 6 weeks and actually I think I will take it one or two more times (so 12 or 18 weeks). I want to really get our weaves down pat before we move on to other things. It is a little stressful because the tiny dogs weave totally differently than the bigger ones, so our issues are not at all what the rest of the classes issues are and we take up a lot of time- but I know these people pretty well now (once a week class for going on 4 years) so I don't feel so bad!

The crazy thing about agility at this level is that the class is getting very complicated. I mean all our dogs do everything just fine, now we are strategizing and learning about our running patterns and class is just physically and mentally exhausting for me! My husband is taking this session with Kerri cause I am so busy, so that has been a help for my sanity. We both handle Kerri in agility so I am just fine with him taking her away for three months and bringing her back weaving 12 poles fast!

Your little one has such an attentive look to her- have you thought of traditional obedience? I mean rally is great and I am sure she would love it, but I bet she could do great at traditional. My Copley I never felt had a chance in traditional because his confirmation is so bad he has trouble with an attractive heel so I went for rally (also I find traditional obedience just so incredibly boring). Lilly just has that obedience spark in her eye!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh, she's just perfect! She looks like the sweetest girl. Happy 6 months!


Thanks Krystal, she as been completely joy! The transition of these three mos. have been so much easier because of input like yours, I so appreciate it!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> Thanks Debby! I have been so busy lately I have barely been on here to report on our training! Kerrigan right now is taking a weaving class. It is 6 weeks and actually I think I will take it one or two more times (so 12 or 18 weeks). I want to really get our weaves down pat before we move on to other things. It is a little stressful because the tiny dogs weave totally differently than the bigger ones, so our issues are not at all what the rest of the classes issues are and we take up a lot of time- but I know these people pretty well now (once a week class for going on 4 years) so I don't feel so bad!
> 
> The crazy thing about agility at this level is that the class is getting very complicated. I mean all our dogs do everything just fine, now we are strategizing and learning about our running patterns and class is just physically and mentally exhausting for me! My husband is taking this session with Kerri cause I am so busy, so that has been a help for my sanity. We both handle Kerri in agility so I am just fine with him taking her away for three months and bringing her back weaving 12 poles fast!
> 
> Your little one has such an attentive look to her- have you thought of traditional obedience? I mean rally is great and I am sure she would love it, but I bet she could do great at traditional. My Copley I never felt had a chance in traditional because his confirmation is so bad he has trouble with an attractive heel so I went for rally (also I find traditional obedience just so incredibly boring). Lilly just has that obedience spark in her eye!


It sounds like you have so much fun! We had just stated agility training with Raisin & Mia, my husband and I also work with both of them...it makes it even better. I think we will have all four involved, they took right to it, showing up most of the other dogs by having no fear of trying anything! We take them and expose them to as much as we can to work on obedience in the public as well.
I have also had them in. Hospitals and nursing homes which was an amazing experience, I would like to continue that also. Lily also seems to know when a wheel chair bound person holds her to just cuddle with them as much as they like.
My Mom was in an assisted living facility before she died last year, they got to visit and bring smiles to all the residents there.
Their obedience training made it possible to to pull her wheel chair like sled dogs. The command "about" was put to use as we would approach turns etc. it was something to see...I want to be able to continue this with Lily also.
The only downfall to Lily right now is her extreme friendliness and exuberance with people and other dogs. She just cannot sit still in the stay position when approached... She gets up and her little tail just whips her body back and forth with excitement as SHE tries to approach. We are working on that but it is difficult. I don't want to discourage that, so I expect that to get better with maturity. Heeling, sit/stay and extended down/stay were accomplished very quickly. 
I will probably be like you and find showing obedience fairly boring after we finish the rest of our obedience classes. She starts novice tonight, in 9 weeks I can star advanced with her. By then the AKC training centers will be back in session.
We'll see, thanks for your encouragement...keep sharing your stories, I live hearing from you!


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Debra, I have just booked up for agility. Mr Chi is unnuetered and one year old.
I have visited the club in action and can see its a good one but I am very concerned about bigger dogs (they basically are all collies, gsds and poodles etc 'running out and approaching Mr Chi fast in a highly excitable state. I worry about any aggresive situations happening.
Do you have these sort of issues where you train? 
While I was visiting I witnessed it happening and was warned about a couple of dogs that can be a bit sharp.
Obviously with the size of our dogs it puts them at risk.
Just wondeted what your experience as an agility chi owner was?
Mr Chi can be quite defensive when approached by other dogs particularly whole males. I try very hard not to pick up my chi when I am anxious as obs that would just make him worse. I wish they did a special class for small dogs. I know Mr Chi will be fab as we have some equip at home and have made a good head start!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats great about visiting nursing homes! Kerri is a therapy dog, and while we did most of our training and certification in a rehab hospital she mostly just does a reading program at the library. We get one child for the whole school year and meet once a week to work on reading outloud. All of the kids in the program have difficulty in that area and we have really felt like we are making a difference with that. It is our first year but I hope we keep at it.

Kerri was also a very friendly puppy, wanting to go up to people and always excited to see them. I didn't do anything to stop her in that area. With chis I just feel it is so easy to turn them off from things and I see a lot of them friendly as puppies then they get a little more cautious as adults. For her first year I never stopped her from being excited with people. Sometimes I would make her sit before people picked her up and she would literally vibrate and wag her tail so hard while sitting that she spun herself in a circle. It was adorable. I figured that at least she was sitting and knew she was earning the attention, if she was excited on top of that just let it happen! She calmed down with age, and although she still loves to see people and has a great time at therapy work she listens and controls herself. If you teach them self control and a tolerance for frustration in other areas of life they will be able to translate that into meeting people eventually. No need to squash excitement in a puppy meeting strangers. Or that is my two cents at least.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

At our training club they have a rule that your dog must be 4 feet from other dogs at all times. Once we are off leash in more advanced classes there is only one dog in the ring at a time. In some of the advamced classes where we all know each other we relax this rule for certain dogs, but only long into our dogs friendships and only if we are comfortable with it. For one, yes our little dogs can look more like prey than dogs to some bigger ones, and it is training time, not social hour. If the dogs are all running up to each other like that I would be worried about that training place. Are you sure you stopped in on a agility class and not some sort of socializing hour or something?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> At our training club they have a rule that your dog must be 4 feet from other dogs at all times. Once we are off leash in more advanced classes there is only one dog in the ring at a time. In some of the advamced classes where we all know each other we relax this rule for certain dogs, but only long into our dogs friendships and only if we are comfortable with it. For one, yes our little dogs can look more like prey than dogs to some bigger ones, and it is training time, not social hour. If the dogs are all running up to each other like that I would be worried about that training place. Are you sure you stopped in on a agility class and not some sort of socializing hour or something?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have my thought exactly on the excitement, I see no need to squash the friendliness either. The place we take obedience is a K9 training center, not an AKC center that we will go to in January.
The approach was by the head trainer to have a sit/stay quietly when approached by a stranger....that for her was not passable for her at this time, just too darn friendly and excited. 
Yes, the other with dogs was part of the socialization in the beginning class. We are never to allow the dogs to go up to others without prior notice and a acknowledgement by the owner. I totally agree about looking like prey, Lily in particular, bless her heart,looks very much like a mouse or bunny, so my guard Is always up!
Once we graduate novice we are allowed to enter advanced obedience and agility at their center, it is not an AKC center. That was why I contacted the other training facility that is for AKC.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They grow up way too quickly. Very cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful little girl! Happy 6 months!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> They grow up way too quickly. Very cute


Isn't that the truth! Puppies are such a wonderful gift!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TLI said:


> Beautiful little girl! Happy 6 months!


Thanks you! She is an angel put in our life for sure!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww, sweet Lily is 6 months already?! Where does the time go? Those pics of her are fabulous! She's so gorgeous, but all your dogs are. I'm so glad you found this forum.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

She is so pretty! Her blue color has gotten so much more vivid! Beautiful!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is a beauty.


----------

